# Going out on a limb here...anybody else gonna be watching Wimbledon?



## mountainjam (Jun 20, 2011)

Im a huge tennis fan, might be the only one here. Speak up if im not alone


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 24, 2011)

had to go out on the murray game any idea how he got on?


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 24, 2011)

I was at Queens club to watch Murray Vs. Roddick. Great game. I expect Murray to win wimbledon ... If Raffa is ill/ wounded / otherwise unable to attend.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 25, 2011)

it'll be interesting so you saying that, murray won then?


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep murray best lubijcic (sp?) In 4 sets today. Ide love to see murray win, he deserves it, but I've gotta go with nadal with the championship.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 26, 2011)

Murray won the Queens tournament. Watching him school Roddick was a shock for me and the crowd. He really is not the same player he was a few years ago (Murray). 

Watch the Queens semi final, he played a deep and versatile game, which was a pleasure to watch. All the modern game (fast service and returns) with plenty of traditional play, too (drop shots and spin). 

The tennis pro at Queens who warmed him up over the tournament was saying that with the spin Murray is playing at the moment he is very hard to return with a controlled shot. if you watch the Murray Roddick match, you'll see Roddick making many unforced errors and misses. As Roddick is a true professional and world class player, I would put this down to the spin Murray was putting onto his shots. go watch that match and see why I think Murray will do well at Wimbledon, but I really doubt that anyone can match Nadal's speed and athleticism this year, his determination and will to win are also insurmountable.

I watched Nadal at Queens last year, it was interesting watching his footwork and body positioning during his warm up, especially. I'm interested in martial arts, where you practice body and motion slowly in order to speed up reaction times for complex movements, whilst maintaining body structure and balance. Nadal seems to have a rarely seen apporach.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cant believe Tsonga beat Federer.... Holy tits.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 1, 2011)

ryanzen-serious jealousy that you've watched such big name matches in person. i've been watching my entire life, but i've never been able to attend a tournament before.



who does tsonga play next?


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 1, 2011)

So tsonga just lost 3-1 to djokavic, who is now the worlds new #1.


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 4, 2011)

Congrats to novak djokavic! So glad he took out nadal.
/thread


----------



## 777timesgod (Jul 8, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> So tsonga just lost 3-1 to djokavic, who is now the worlds new #1.



He earned it, though Nadal's injuries have started to play their part...


----------

